# The Official Torchlight II thread



## theubersmurf (Dec 16, 2011)

September 20th 2012-

It's Out!!!! ​
My most anticipated game of 2011 is finally out! more than a year after I expected it, but hey, I'm still happy and it's a great game. I had intended to have a sort of matchmaking based on locale here in the OP. So if you want to give your name and rough location. (I do not need, nor do I want your street address, I want East Coast US, Bolivia, The Chezch Republic, etc. so that we can matchmake) This is of course at your own discretion, if you don't like us (and who would?) you don't have to tell us a bloody thing about yourself. If however you think you might like to play with us, I'll gladly compile a list of names for the purposes of matchmaking.

The reason for the location is that it's a P2P client, and because of this, your region is going to make is easier to find people with relatively low pings.

--------------------------


Damn Diablo III to hell I say, Torchlight II all the way!!! (That sounded like a cheer didn't it? :shadedshu)

Anyway, Runic game's Torchlight II is coming soon. Mid 2012 ostensibly, and yes, it's the middle of 2012. So during the beta I managed to ask and get answered the question of the type p2p play client they planned, and it is indeed a "pure" p2p (not p2p server) that means a worry about connections in game right? Actually it wasn't bad unless your mates were half a world away. I think the one time it got bad for me someone connected from Hong Kong, while I was on the East Coast of the U.S.

The beta is over and was a lot of fun. I think I played every day after I'd been admitted into it. That is not to say it was an uncriticizable, but It did suck me in well enough that I was happy to have spent twenty bucks on it.

Also as an update: They don't actually plan on using steamworks for matchmaking, so your steam handle is moot, you're going to have to friend people based on the account name you come up with, so if you want to put it up here (after the game has been launched and you've actually made a handle for yourself) feel free, I'll gladly post a list. They're doing this because they're selling it from the perfect world website as well as via steam. So my earlier presumption about matchmaking was false, sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 26, 2012)

Torchlight 2 ready for Pre-Order 

http://www.torchlight2game.com/

Available from Steam or from Perfect World (PayPal).  $20 USD, Steam has a buy 3-get 1 free (four pack for $60), didn't see that on Perfect World, but really only needed two


----------



## theubersmurf (Apr 26, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Torchlight 2 ready for Pre-Order
> 
> http://www.torchlight2game.com/
> 
> Available from Steam or from Perfect World (PayPal).  $20 USD, Steam has a buy 3-get 1 free (four pack for $60), didn't see that on Perfect World, but really only needed two


Thanks for the bump, I should have been on top of that...I'd intended to keep up with this, but most of the updates and media weren't that exciting. I thought it would be out by now, and it would have moved on to finding players for co-op and similar. Soon though it seems, June sounds likely given what I've heard.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 26, 2012)

Yup, that's what we've been seeing from the rumor mills. Nothing solid yet, but does look a lot more promising.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 26, 2012)

Interested to see how it competes with diablo3, I've got both pre-ordered as I loved the original.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 26, 2012)

HEY ! You can't make an official thread ! Oh well, since I missed it since December it's gtg. lol
I'll remove the quotes in the title though.

June you say? This should be a good game. First one was lots of good ol' hack n' slash fun.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 26, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Interested to see how it competes with diablo3, I've got both pre-ordered as I loved the original.



According to the grapevine, expect more of the same from TL2, with more of everything (including the fact that Act I of 3 is by itself, the size of the entirety of TL1). There are tons of screenshots and vids online, feel free to Google . However, I don't expect this to be a D3 killer. I'm not getting D3 for many of the crappy things they did with it, not because TL2 will be that much better. If they (Blizz) had done right by the players , I'd just be getting both and agonizing over which to start up each evening  



Kreij said:


> HEY ! You can't make an official thread ! Oh well, since I missed it since December it's gtg. lol
> I'll remove the quotes in the title though.
> 
> June you say? This should be a good game. First one was lots of good ol' hack n' slash fun.



Again, just check out the mass of Screenshots and vids out there. It looks to be outstanding, and just more of what made TL1 so much fun. Tons of Kill! Kill! Kill!  and Loot! Loot! Loot!


----------



## theubersmurf (Apr 26, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Interested to see how it competes with diablo3, I've got both pre-ordered as I loved the original.


I am probably going to get Diablo 3 too, but I'm hoping torchlight 2 drives down the price a bit (It'll never happen )



Kreij said:


> HEY ! You can't make an official thread ! Oh well, since I missed it since December it's gtg. lol
> I'll remove the quotes in the title though.
> 
> June you say? This should be a good game. First one was lots of good ol' hack n' slash fun.


It was great, I want to get together the names of those who buy it (steam screen names) so people can coordinate games with one another. And hopefully work out good partners in their area. The multiplayer is LAN and P2P so we're not going to get the benefit of dedicated servers, but I think there are a good few people around here with sufficiently powerful rigs and good enough internet connections to host (not sure if it's straight P2P or P2P server, but anyway)


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 27, 2012)

How is it only $20? Since it's Perfect World, does that mean there is a f2p-like business model in place?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 27, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> How is it only $20? Since it's Perfect World, does that mean there is a f2p-like business model in place?



b2p

buy to play.. its not an mmo but a single player rpg with co-op



> Multiplayer
> 
> Play co-op with your friends via LAN or over the Internet for free. No subscriptions, no item sales. Our new matchmaking service lets you find friends, start new games, and join existing games. And, as always, you can play single-player offline as well.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 27, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> How is it only $20? Since it's Perfect World, does that mean there is a f2p-like business model in place?



It's a Runic Games game, but being sold thru Steam and PerfectWorld. Originally it was posted that it would be sold directly by Runic as well as Steam, but they may have not been able to support the process cleanly themselves, so I assume that they outsourced it.


----------



## theubersmurf (May 3, 2012)

I'm going to give this a bump to inform people...Please give your steam handle and location globally so we can matchmake players!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 3, 2012)

i want this game but i cant afford it atm


----------



## theubersmurf (May 3, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i want this game but i cant afford it atm


If you do have the opportunity, put your name up so we can matchmake you. Is Ontario East or West?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 3, 2012)

East.  I tried to buy this game today but im on a secondary CC and the main user has it maxed out >_<


----------



## theubersmurf (May 3, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> East.  I tried to buy this game today but im on a secondary CC and the main user has it maxed out >_<


It won't be playable until June, so don't panic, though I heard rumblings of a beta for pre-orders, if that gives you any motivation (pure rumor)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 4, 2012)

:O im going to try to buy the 1st one then soon somehow, i need something until the 15th and after if it holds my attention

woot a friend gift copyed my a game


----------



## Csokis (May 4, 2012)

Pre-ordered the game.  And Diablo 3 too!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 4, 2012)

Steam handle is AlienIsGOD, located in Onatrio Canada an EST zone


----------



## theubersmurf (May 4, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Pre-ordered the game.


same, why don't you give us your steam handle and your location (roughly, I don't want your address, I want your approximate location, since torchlight II is a p2p client, our locations will help us find other players)


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 4, 2012)

since it is multiplayer in a way, does this game have an auction house or what?


----------



## theubersmurf (May 4, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> since it is multiplayer in a way, does this game have an auction house or what?


You mean for loot? I have yet to hear, though I may take that question with me over to their forums.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 4, 2012)

yep for loot ... just curious if its all up to you to find gear or can you trade ..


----------



## theubersmurf (May 4, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> yep for loot ... just curious if its all up to you to find gear or can you trade ..


I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## theubersmurf (May 5, 2012)

Actually I have an answer for you, there is a "Trade window" where you can trade with other players, no organized auction house or the like however.


----------



## Csokis (May 5, 2012)

theubersmurf said:


> same, why don't you give us your steam handle and your location



SteamID: Csokis666,  located in Hungary an CEST zone.


----------



## Csokis (May 12, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Csokis (May 12, 2012)

Very good the beta.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 15, 2012)

Enjoying the Beta, plays just as well as the first one, and tons of fun actually getting to play with other people.


----------



## theubersmurf (May 16, 2012)

I've been in it since Friday, sorry for not updating, but it's sort of a dry spell sort of.

There's tons of content out there for those who want to see, since there's no NDA, people have put up all kinds of stuff about it.

Assimilating all of that stuff, or even wading through it to the point that I could find some high points seems more of a pain than it's worth. But the game looks to be great, I can't wait for full release.


----------



## theubersmurf (May 24, 2012)

Just giving this a bump to let the people know this thread isn't dying. 

The beta is coming to a close tomorrow, and with it the painful anticipation of full release (unggh!!).

Come throw your steam screen name up and your location worldwide so we can coordinate games.

Since the game is being distributed by a source other than steam, it looks as if they may have come up with their own system of screen-names and friending one another, so my effort to matchmake here may be ill-conceived. However, if it is the case that they're not using steamworks, I'll try to coordinate games from here using Runic's friend finding system.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 24, 2012)

Thx TUS. I'm not a big steam fan, ordered the alternative way, but based on the input on the forums, I think they're looking to make it so once you add a friend "in-game", you should be able to follow them into a game... I hope   Looking to get some last minute fix in for an hour or so this eve before it closes


----------



## theubersmurf (May 25, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Thx TUS. I'm not a big steam fan, ordered the alternative way, but based on the input on the forums, I think they're looking to make it so once you add a friend "in-game", you should be able to follow them into a game... I hope   Looking to get some last minute fix in for an hour or so this eve before it closes


np


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't help but look at the thread for the D3 clubhouse, and laugh, and laugh, and laugh.....

The game does look spectacular, but the baggage that comes with it? Screw that. I'll stick with TL2, and BL2 when it hits this fall. Also got Wasteland 2 coming late next year, too many other games without all the crap D3 comes with. 

Rumor mill is pinging hard about the end of July for the long-awaited return to fun


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 20, 2012)

BTW (shhhh)  there may or may not be a method to using a server-answer app to get the beta to continue to play solo, as long as your computer thinks it's still before June 1 (the original, planned, beta end-date).... shhhhhhh....


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> I can't help but look at the thread for the D3 clubhouse, and laugh, and laugh, and laugh.....
> 
> The game does look spectacular, but the baggage that comes with it? Screw that. I'll stick with TL2, and BL2 when it hits this fall. Also got Wasteland 2 coming late next year, too many other games without all the crap D3 comes with.
> 
> Rumor mill is pinging hard about the end of July for the long-awaited return to fun



what crap does D3 come with?


How was the beta? Does the game have an AH or anything since you can play with other players? How do you get great gear in this game? Dungeons or quests or just luck finding?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 20, 2012)

I am very interested in this game.

Would I like to know more?

Yes. Yes I would.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> what crap does D3 come with?


Crap: from hence to be associated with: 
1: No offline play
2: No LAN play
3: No Mod support
4: Real Money Auction House



copenhagen69 said:


> How was the beta? Does the game have an AH or anything since you can play with other players? How do you get great gear in this game? Dungeons or quests or just luck finding?



Beta was good, altho cut short by the developers since they realized that they had gleaned all that could be from the pool of testers, and that they had a lot of work to get done   I've come across the link stating why they closed it early somewhere, can find it again if someone's interested.  No AH, just trading between players. Great gear is found by luck, some by rewards, and some by trading.


----------



## theubersmurf (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for bumping this, I hadn't seen those questions, I just assumed let it sit until release or a big announcement, though I did think about bumping it.

It just occured to me that this thread was conceived back in Dec or Nov of 2011, back when I thought they'd have the game out. I think it will possibly be worth it though.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, I remember this time LAST year, when they had anticipated the release by the end of July, and then "It will be released by the end of the year, unless someone dies!!"... fortunately, noone did, but neither did it get released


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jun 25, 2012)

hope the game gets released SOON  its JULY FOR GOD SAKE!!!! Pre ordered a month ago!!!


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 25, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Crap: from hence to be associated with:
> 1: No offline play
> 2: No LAN play
> 3: No Mod support
> *4: Real Money Auction House*



Yeah, making $20 off an item you found but can't use is such a drag. I should be paying them for finding items instead.


----------



## theubersmurf (Jun 26, 2012)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> hope the game gets released SOON  its JULY FOR GOD SAKE!!!! Pre ordered a month ago!!!


I'm right there with you.


----------



## CounterZeus (Jun 26, 2012)

Preordered it too when I found out DIII was a bit of a let down. For +-€14.25 (we bought it in a 4 pack) you can't really let it pass by


----------



## digibucc (Jun 26, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Yeah, making $20 off an item you found but can't use is such a drag. I should be paying them for finding items instead.



you just don't get it! how you play affects my experience greatly - even though it's a non-competitive game, and all items need to drop before they can be sold, and i'll likely never see you in game, and even if i did i'd never know you bought your item. none of that matters. the fact that rmah exists RUINS the game.  It's as simple as that 

/sarcasm


----------



## Kreij (Jun 26, 2012)

Not picking on anyone in particular, but please keep the discusion about T2 and not D3.
Go to the D3 CH if you want to participate in the love/hate discussions.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 26, 2012)

not trying to be argumentative, but i think the difference in features between torchlight 2 and d3 are worth discussing, and imo should be allowed in both threads. granted there's a fine line between discussion and bashing - but i honestly don't see how you can discuss torchlight 2 and not compare it to or at least mention diablo 3. i recognize my previous post isn't helpful though, and will refrain from those types of posts in the future.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree, Digi, just want to keep this thread from become a D3 hate fest instead of promoting T2 and what it has to offer.

Comparing the two is fine. Actually comparing it to any other dungeon crawler is fine too.
Just keep T2 as the focus. Part of my job as a mod is to push things back on-topic, and that is all I was doing. 

Carry on !!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2012)

*trips Kreij while he's pushing* 

*ducks*

heheheh

I really wanted to say something on-topic, but I became so entralled by the idea of picking on Kreij that I failed.
(heheh ... back atcha.  )


----------



## razaron (Jun 26, 2012)

In the first game, targeting enemies was a PITA. So much so, that I'd never play as anything other than an alchemist using the deathbeam (no targeting required). Have they fixed that?
Also, how many levels do the gems have?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Only got to level 21, and the gems don't combine like the original game. I think the highest level Gem I saw (at level 21) was a third level. (eg 1: broken gem, 2: gem fragment, 3: gem shard). Targetting is still the same point-and-click that it used to be, which can be a blessing and a pain. I never did like the un-reality (in an RPG computer game lol) of being able to select a target, and then turn half-way around and still hit it. But, this style does make it a bit harder to stay on a single target..... Kind of a Monk thing : "It's a Blessing. And a Curse. And a Blessing. And a Curse"


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2012)

I was looking forward to both, and dreading the bill for buying 2 each (for the fiancee and myself), plus figuring out which to play each night heheh. Fortunately, Blizz made it easy to decide. The Beta for TL2 just completely sealed it for me. It's not this huge leap forward above TL1 (just improvements all-around), with the single exception of Multiplayer. That alone, makes it worth the purchase for me


----------



## theubersmurf (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the price on DIII to come down (It'll never happen). But I hope for it anyway.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 26, 2012)

Preodered today so join me in battle for dungeons,will you?And I am dissapointed in D3 atm will se what it brings in coming years ,when I will grind in Torch2.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Will do, Arciks   Rumor mill still abounds "...toward the end of summer 2012", so we're hopeful


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 28, 2012)

Can't wait for this, pre-ordered it day 1 when I saw it come onto steam.

Have also played the beta and it was awesome!

Steam Community Page

Philippines, Asia


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 28, 2012)

So, Psyko. What can you tell me about the game on your profile, Killing Floor?


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> So, Psyko. What can you tell me about the game on your profile, Killing Floor?



Killing Floor is a fun game, it's a co-op survival horror, where you need to face waves of Zeds <zombies or freaks> to reach the final boss the Patriarch.

You can play several classes :

Berzerker - melee - Chainsaw, katana ,ax ,claymore, machete, knife
Sharpshooter - Rifles, handguns, xbow
Commando - Assault Rifles <bullpups, ak, scar, m4>
Support Specialist - Shotguns <hunting shotgun, pump shotty, aa12, auto shotgun>
Medic - Healer . Mp5 , mp7
Demo - Expertise in blowing stuff up
Firebug - pyro 

you level these perks up to gain bonuses and buffs. It's fun and very challenging  and it goes on sale most of the time on steam. 

On topic : I'd be playing a Melee Engineer  gotta love his skill set .


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm a ranged type, so I started with the Outlander, but I found the Glaive skills WAAY over powered, and ended up enjoying the crap outta the engineer and the beserker


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm a ranged type, so I started with the Outlander, but I found the Glaive skills WAAY over powered, and ended up enjoying the crap outta the engineer and the beserker



Indeed, have played Vanq on the 1st installment of the game so might as well try out the melee stuff... Hehe

BTW, theres a mod out there for torch 1 for multiplayer online, we've got it working but it's only for some mods and vanilla game, you and your friends can play together.

http://code.google.com/p/tlmp/wiki/GettingStarted

EDIT: If I take a long time to reply , most probably I'm asleep  so I'll get back at you in a while


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 28, 2012)

Strage on steam it says release end of summer,but summer will end in 2days already.So something went wrong with TL2


----------



## theubersmurf (Aug 29, 2012)

The end of summer break isn't the end of summer, Summer doesn't actually end until Sept 21-23 (not sure when this year). But if you follow the Not-a-blog over at runicgames.com forums, you'd read that (or at least they say that) they're in the home stretch, working on the last part, the "third act" I get the feeling it will be out pretty close to that date, though who knows.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 29, 2012)

sorry, I meant to come and post this, but got distracted by the Skyrim DLC-Crap announcement. The Release date will be announced Friday at PAX, and according to the Devs, less than a month (and anywhere inside that!!) to go!!

http://www.torchlight2game.com/news/2012/08/24/one-week-until-pax/


----------



## theubersmurf (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, an actual release date? Holy $&*#! They told everyone it would be out by the end of 2011, and it's actually going to happen, whoa, I"m finally going to get to play this thing for real. I think I just had a stroke.


----------



## Csokis (Aug 31, 2012)

The official Release Date for Torchlight II is Thursday, September 20th, 2012!


----------



## digibucc (Aug 31, 2012)

Csokis said:


> The official Release Date for Torchlight II is Thursday, September 20th, 2012!



that's not summer, they are liars !


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2012)

digibucc said:


> that's not summer, they are liars !



http://wiki.answers.com/Q/When_does_summer_officially_start_and_end



Ya beat me to it, Csokis. I actually checked last night at midnight heheheh. Looking forward to it!!! already go my two copies on order!


----------



## digibucc (Aug 31, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/When_does_summer_officially_start_and_end
> 
> 
> 
> Ya beat me to it, Csokis. I actually checked last night at midnight heheheh. Looking forward to it!!! already go my two copies on order!



beat on a technicality... come on though, i've had snow here in September before - it's not summer!

note: i'm just being cheeky, not actually complaining. greatly looking forward to this release!


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2012)

digibucc said:


> beat on a technicality... come on though, i've had snow here in September before - it's not summer!
> 
> note: i'm just being cheeky, not actually complaining. greatly looking forward to this release!



hahaha no worries    I'm not one of those that gets all up in the nads because someone's got a smart-ass attitude heheh. I'm one of them   I'm tickled as crap that we've finally got a solid date


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 31, 2012)

The problem I have with torchlight is no serious multiplayer.  If Diablo 2 was single player player game, I would have only played for about a month before putting it down, and to me it was leaps and bounds better than torchlight.

By serious multiplayer I mean unhackable (integrity of users/characters), and the ability to log onto servers with thousands of other players.

Playing torchlight is almost like playing WoW single player edition.

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> The problem I have with torchlight is no serious multiplayer.  If Diablo 2 was single player player game, I would have only played for about a month before putting it down, and to me it was leaps and bounds better than torchlight.
> 
> By serious multiplayer I mean unhackable (integrity of users/characters), and the ability to log onto servers with thousands of other players.
> 
> ...



nope. 

TL2 is not meant to be a completely open-ended world, it's an extended dungeon crawl, inside and outside, that can be played by yourself, or with a handful of friends. Mods will only be available in a MP game if all players have the same mods, and even in the beta there were hundreds of us playing at the same time, all thru the hours. 

It's not a PVP game, which is the only real benefit of "hacking" the game. If someone's got uber gear, so what? Whether they got it by long hours of crawls, or by long minutes of modding, either it makes it easier for you to kill the boss, and get good gear for you, or it's too easy, and you just start a different game: no skin off your nose.


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> nope.
> 
> TL2 is not meant to be a completely open-ended world, it's an extended dungeon crawl, inside and outside, that can be played by yourself, or with a handful of friends. Mods will only be available in a MP game if all players have the same mods, and even in the beta there were hundreds of us playing at the same time, all thru the hours.
> 
> It's not a PVP game, which is the only real benefit of "hacking" the game. If someone's got uber gear, so what? Whether they got it by long hours of crawls, or by long minutes of modding, either it makes it easier for you to kill the boss, and get good gear for you, or it's too easy, and you just start a different game: no skin off your nose.



I didn't mean like wow as in actual content.  In every other ARPG gear was king, and it was fun to compare and trade rare gear.  working for rare gear was an absolute blast, but when someone can change configuration files and receive that gear, it makes that point obsolete.

I guess TL2 is catering to others who enjoy the point-and-click adventure side of things.  I'm still not sure if I'll give it a try, I'll have to see what my friends are planning.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 31, 2012)

Diablo 3 is pretty much dead to me now...beat inferno, looted until my eye's bleed and bored to tears. Torchlight II and Borderlands II are my next addiction. Both pre-ordered and now I just wait.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2012)

In other MP ARPG games, the gear could be generated or hacked, and it didn't matter if everyone else you played with was in full noob gear, you were stuck with them, and the PVP crap that went with it on many of them. With TL2, they can mod to their heart's content, but if you don't load the same mod, you never see them, or their gear. 

TL2 is a lighter Diablo, as has been pointed to again and again. It's designed around killing tons of monsters, and getting tons of loot, requiring you to spend tons of time, nit-picking stats heheh. It's a light-hearted game, that I'm perfectly content letting my daughter play, without stress. It's not for the die-hard, nitty-gritty ARPG player. 

There's tons of discussion over at the forums, feel free to join. But what the consensus has come to is this: Sure, there's always someone who feels the need to mod himself God Armor of Godly God-protection, with the Godly God-killing sword of God-spewing to go with it. But for every one of those, there's 20 guys modding a better fishing mechanic, new dungeons, and reasonable loot to go with them. Play with the ones that you fit in with.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Diablo 3 is pretty much dead to me now...beat inferno, looted until my eye's bleed and bored to tears. Torchlight II and Borderlands II are my next addiction. Both pre-ordered and now I just wait.



Same    With a side of Drifter, and looking for Shadowrun:Returns, and Wastelands 2


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Not loading a mod will not exempt you from other people hacking, becaust it isn't loading a mod.
IE in starcraft, you dont have to load a mod for other people to use their maphack.

I want to say that this doesn't detract from the experience, but it does for me.

Then again, it really boils down to what the ARPG genre means to you.

Diablo III was nice until about halfway through inferno, then I let it go at ~60 hours.  Great game, but the gear disparity was too much of a problem for me.  Definitely got my monies worth though.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2012)

while I certainly can't define for you what is fun and isn't, I just as certainly feel that comparing Starcraft, or any other PVP game, to TL2, in detail, is pointless. Sure, a maphack where you can see where the other guys are would suck... if you're trying to kill them. This is a co-op Multiplayer, not a PVP. So the guy makes himself a god-sucking weapon, or can see all the way across the map environ. Who cares? If it bothers you that he's got it easy, there's a simple solution. You create a new dungeon instance, reset the map, set a password, and give it to the people NOT using the god-suckers.


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Once again I was not comparing the actual game, I was telling you that hacking doesnt require that both machines have the same mods/files.  

Kinda feels like you aren't misunderstanding, but not actually reading my post.

This post kinda sounds rude, but I am really not trying to piss you off.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2012)

No, I think I understand what you're trying to say, and I guess my point is, that if you decide someone's hacked their toon, don't play with them, and that I feel there's a huge difference between someone hacking in a PVP multiplayer environment, and a co-op Multiplayer environ, especially when you can simply close your instance of the game, and start a new one. Let 'em hack; no skin off my back, and I guess I can't understand why it should bother you?

to add to that, if it's the "Ferris Bueller" syndrome ("why should he get away with it??!!"), I don't know how you could handle any time at all in D3, where the kid with the most money, wins. That's a pay-to-win game at its utmost.


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> No, I think I understand what you're trying to say, and I guess my point is, that if you decide someone's hacked their toon, don't play with them, and that I feel there's a huge difference between someone hacking in a PVP multiplayer environment, and a co-op Multiplayer environ, especially when you can simply close your instance of the game, and start a new one. Let 'em hack; no skin off my back, and I guess I can't understand why it should bother you?
> 
> to add to that, if it's the "Ferris Bueller" syndrome ("why should he get away with it??!!"), I don't know how you could handle any time at all in D3, where the kid with the most money, wins. That's a pay-to-win game at its utmost.



Makes sense.  At its price point, its atleast worth checking out.  Worst case scenario, I might just enjoy myself.


----------



## Csokis (Sep 1, 2012)

Torchlight II Official Launch Trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH_sGQRSpzo


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 4, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Makes sense.  At its price point, its atleast worth checking out.  Worst case scenario, I might just enjoy myself.



 Hope to see ya!!


----------



## Csokis (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## CounterZeus (Sep 14, 2012)

relogged steam, just to preload it 

it's 1.4GB preload


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 15, 2012)

Csokis said:


> http://i.imgur.com/y3d4L.png


squeeeeee! I stopped using steam, and have to pre-order again still, but it is only five days away.


----------



## Csokis (Sep 16, 2012)

First 25 Minutes of Gameplay - Act 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvbdswIo5GE


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 16, 2012)

i have already pre-ordered this game, and currently downloading pre-load version,..
yeah, this game is legit compared with previous release (TL1)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 19, 2012)

Are there three people out there that want to get the fourpack with me?


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 19, 2012)

already ordered my three from Perfect World ...sorry man, but see you on this weekend!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 19, 2012)

Blast! Student Loan not in until monday, so I'll see you then!


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 19, 2012)

Credit Cards!!!!!! oops... shh don't tell the fiancee....   I would tell you to hit the TL2 forums, but the only ones over there that I might vouch for have been on pre-order for weeks.... the good news is, that Monday will come sooner for you than me!! heheh


----------



## Csokis (Sep 19, 2012)

Kotaku review!


----------



## Csokis (Sep 20, 2012)

6 hours


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 20, 2012)

Sod it I'm going to have to get this game.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 20, 2012)

I've got the download page pulled up on my server at home, waiting for 1:00 est heheheh


----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2012)

I didn't like the first one. It crashed a lot. But I might get this one. Looks promising.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2012)

game is ulocked but i get thsi error tried file integry check but still same


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok game started but cant make runic account to play multiplayer now  homepage dont open.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 20, 2012)

Guys anyone have a 4-pack game i can buy:?


----------



## douglatins (Sep 20, 2012)

wait where is the single release?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2012)

u can play singleplayer  only MP cant be played atm


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Arciks said:


> u can play singleplayer  only MP cant be played atm



Thats odd.  Any particular reason?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Thats odd.  Any particular reason?



When i want to make MP account from runicgames.com the homepage just dont open.Atleast for me.will try it later on maybe it works by then.
When u make singleplayer it gives u option to play single,internet(where u need runicgames account) and lan what I will play over my house internet with brother now.
------
Started playing on LAN so far game looks good atleast better than previous.
---------------------------------
Game is absolutely brilliant  lvl5 in LAN mode,too bad brother cant play today anymore wont play it single player because Teamwork is the best  Like every bit of game, already found rare sword


----------



## digibucc (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't see my mouse in the menu in game anywhere, even after starting a game I can't see it.

I know it's there, because i can highlight and click buttons, but i can't actually see the cursor - ideas?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2012)

Dont know how to help you.did u try different usb ports on PC just in case,but I know u tried . It seems that internet game works now but runicgames account manager is on maintanance so I cant make a account for play  atm hopfully will be able to do it tommorow


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Sep 20, 2012)

oh yeah... i need to buy this!!


----------



## Frick (Sep 21, 2012)

Downloading the demo atm and it's sloooooooooowww. Doing about 14.5kB/s.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 21, 2012)

digibucc said:


> I can't see my mouse in the menu in game anywhere, even after starting a game I can't see it.
> 
> I know it's there, because i can highlight and click buttons, but i can't actually see the cursor - ideas?



I switched it from full-screen to windowed full-screen and i can see the cursor now. It still looks full screen only now it works! bravo chap  just fyi for anyone with the same issue, windowed fullscreen.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 21, 2012)

Will this be on Steam?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 21, 2012)

it _is_ on steam


----------



## Frick (Sep 21, 2012)

Playing the demo and so far I like it, the only real question I have is why they have two kinds of elemental resistance. First you have Elemental Armor, which is like normal armor but for elemental damage, and THEN you have Elemental Damage Reduction (%). This seems a bit weird to me, especialle since the former doesn't improve the latter.

Anyway, it doesn't feel as much Diablo as T1 did. When I played the first game I ended up installing D2 again as the games were so similiar, but this is different. Maybe I didn't give T1 a proper chance (tbh I was in a D2 haze then ), I don't know, but so far I'm liking this.

BTW, playing at medium settings without AA and it runs good.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 21, 2012)

I love this game, 2 hours in and level 11. This is brilliant.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 21, 2012)

Made runic account if anyone up to game just pm me on steam


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm WhiteLotus on it. Feel free to find me.


----------



## Frick (Sep 22, 2012)

I think I have to buy this game. "Finished" the demo just now a second time, with an Outlander this time (was an engineer the first) and yeah I like it. Hopefully I can afford it next week.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 22, 2012)

Do it, I'm really enjoying it.

Though I think I just got my first crash. The screen went grey strips and wasn't responsive at all. Had to restart my computer. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 22, 2012)

Frick said:


> I think I have to buy this game. "Finished" the demo just now a second time, with an Outlander this time (was an engineer the first) and yeah I like it. Hopefully I can afford it next week.


The only class people seem to have trouble with is berzerker, just as a kind of forewarning.


----------



## Frick (Sep 22, 2012)

theubersmurf said:


> The only class people seem to have trouble with is berzerker, just as a kind of forewarning.



Really? Why?


----------



## Super XP (Sep 22, 2012)

Just got Torchlight II on Steam. 
Hopefully I will have time later on tonight to start it. It was this or DIABLO III, though for some reason I am under the impression that you really don't buy DIABLO III, you are only leasing/renting it? Anyhow DIABLO III is next on my list for this style of Action RPG.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 22, 2012)

I just downloaded TL2 from Steam. Game froze the whole computer on first launch.
I rebooted and now it gives me an error that it cannot determine what type of file LocalSettings.txt is.
Cache validation found no problems (as usual).
Uninstalled, now defragging, will run chkdsk and then try redownloading.

Not a big deal ... it's a cold, rainy day here in WI and I've nothing better to do than fool around with the computer. 

Update:
Defragged, reloaded and still getting same error. :/
"Unable to determine file type(Best Guess ASCII). You need to save the file as unicode - recommend doing it in word pad."
Although this time it's a file in the save directory.


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 23, 2012)

Frick said:


> Really? Why?


They're a fast moving light melee class that people seem to find challenging. They can go down easily and tend to be in the middle of the battle.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I just downloaded TL2 from Steam. Game froze the whole computer on first launch.
> I rebooted and now it gives me an error that it cannot determine what type of file LocalSettings.txt is.
> Cache validation found no problems (as usual).
> Uninstalled, now defragging, will run chkdsk and then try redownloading.
> ...



What kind of freeze?

My computer threw a paddy whilst playing it too, and I thought it was a graphical error (hardware?). So I'm running on an old 4850 whilst I try to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 23, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> What kind of freeze?
> 
> My computer threw a paddy whilst playing it too, and I thought it was a graphical error (hardware?). So I'm running on an old 4850 whilst I try to figure out what's going on.



On the initial launch the screen went black and the cursor froze and it never went any farther. Both keyboard and mouse were non-responsive so I had to do a hard reboot.

Now it won't get past the "file type" error and pops up a dialog box that says "Curses! Torchlight II has crashed!" and to send in a crash report.


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 23, 2012)

is the system in your specs the one you're trying to run it on?


----------



## Kreij (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, system in specs. 
Can't seem to find a whole lot on the "file type" error other than in modding forums.


Edit : I just tried launching it again. Steam downloaded a rather large update, but it still gives me the file type error. Hmmm


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 23, 2012)

If you have that then I must have something else. Mine must be a hardware issue.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's what I get ...


----------



## Super XP (Sep 23, 2012)

Five hours in and on level 12. Taking my time and making sure I don't miss anything. 
Question, how does this online thing work? Currently I am playing Single Player and loving it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Here's what I get ...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/Capture071.jpg



I'm going to go to the gym now, but when I get back i'll google around. I want to look into my problem more anyway, so I wont be gaming.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 23, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> I'm going to go to the gym now, but when I get back i'll google around. I want to look into my problem more anyway, so I wont be gaming.


I had a similar issue, but I think it was more to do with Steam, but at that time Skyrim and L4D2 was messed up with error messages. What I did to fix this was completely remove Steam by un-installing, which in turn wiped out all my games, then re-installed Steam along with the games I play and so far after about 2 months after that removal, everything is running great. 
Though you shouldn't have to wipe Steam out, there must be a resolvable issue. I'll start digging for more info on your issues.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Here's what I get ...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/Capture071.jpg



You're not modding it are you?

Looks like some files have been renamed (or are named) the same some how. So have to find the files and change the names. That's what this guy had to do.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 23, 2012)

No, not modding at all. This is the initial install from Steam.
It appears that it finds the files but for some reason doesn't like them (file type).
The files are there, but empty, as I've never done anything to configure settings since I can't get that far, which baffles me on why it's telling me they need to be unicode.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> No, not modding at all. This is the initial install from Steam.
> It appears that it finds the files but for some reason doesn't like them (file type).
> The files are there, but empty, as I've never done anything to configure settings since I can't get that far, which baffles me on why it's telling me they need to be unicode.



Seen folks link it to Steam Cloud, the most recent update to windows7, and of course graphical drivers too. Though to be honest your problem sounds like you have had a bad installation. 

I'm going to assume you've deleted all the files and redownloaded/installed it all again.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, I did delete, defrag and redownload. Quite curious actually.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Yes, I did delete, defrag and redownload. Quite curious actually.



It is. Perhaps move all of your game files out, delete steam, and then move only torchlight back in. I don't know, i'm grasping at straws.


In other news, I swapped in my new graphics card (one that I thought was messed up) and so far no problems. Perhaps I just needed to reseat it.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 24, 2012)

8 hours in and I am at Level 18. The bosses get harder and harder. I realize it all has to do with strategy to take them down. So far its the best $20 I've spent for a game in a long time


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 24, 2012)

Super XP said:


> 8 hours in and I am at Level 18. The bosses get harder and harder. I realize it all has to do with strategy to take them down. So far its the best $20 I've spent for a game in a long time



did you play it on veteran mode? i played it on veteran mode yesterday and my outlander char has reached at level 44 so far, and at this point, all monster being more insane (have insane damage and health though it is a small monster  ) and for the bosses, i think they want to troll you a lot..  (veteran mode)


----------



## Super XP (Sep 24, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> did you play it on veteran mode? i played it on veteran mode yesterday and my outlander char has reached at level 44 so far, and at this point, all monster being more insane (have insane damage and health though it is a small monster  ) and for the bosses, i think they want to troll you a lot..  (veteran mode)


Yes playing on Veteran Mode. Wow, level 44, I don't have the time to play that much


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 24, 2012)

Played the demo.. wasn't impressed (both graphically and through gameplay). Not sure why.. maybe because I got burned out by Diablo 3, that playing another arpg feels like a start all over again. Going to wait for it to go $5. Maybe by then, my arpg urges will kick start once more.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 24, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Yes playing on Veteran Mode. Wow, level 44, I don't have the time to play that much



i usually play my games hard on weekend , the same for me, i don't have much time while on working day. 



Spoiler: work hard play hard


----------



## lange007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Here's what I get ...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/Capture071.jpg



I just wanna say that I'm getting the same error. It happened the same way. After installation, i got a blue screen after launching the game for the first time. (using vista btw).. 

Now I'm getting the same error as this Kreij guy.


----------



## lange007 (Sep 24, 2012)

lange007 said:


> I just wanna say that I'm getting the same error. It happened the same way. After installation, i got a blue screen after launching the game for the first time. (using vista btw)..
> 
> Now I'm getting the same error as this Kreij guy.



ok I fixed the problem, I just deleted the whole torchlight 2 folder in that directory (where you get the error from).

then a launched the game without a problem.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, lange007.

I deleted the TL2 directory (renamed it actually) and the game started, however, I could see the cursor but both the keyboard and mouse were non-responsive and I had to reboot.

Maybe it doesn't like crossfire on my rig.


----------



## nt300 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Played the demo.. wasn't impressed (both graphically and through gameplay). Not sure why.. maybe because I got burned out by Diablo 3, that playing another arpg feels like a start all over again. Going to wait for it to go $5. Maybe by then, my arpg urges will kick start once more.


Diablo 3 has better graphics but this game has a interesting fun factor that I think is more than the Diablo 3. I only have the demo of TLII and just going by reviews of Diablo 3. For $19.99, that is what games should cost


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 24, 2012)

nt300 said:


> Diablo 3 has better graphics but this game has a interesting fun factor that I think is more than the Diablo 3. I only have the demo of TLII and just going by reviews of Diablo 3. For $19.99, that is what games should cost



With this game focusing more on the artstyle, I can say that it can rival Diii


----------



## Binge (Sep 24, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> With this game focusing more on the artstyle, I can say that it can rival Diii



How is D3 a rival to TL2?  TL2 supports 6 person multiplayer, offline play, and LAN.


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 25, 2012)

Kreij, what was the complete file name from the error you received?


----------



## Super XP (Sep 25, 2012)

Level 21 and about 10hrs in. This game is fun. Figured out strategy that takes out bosses real quick. Not dying as much anymore. The last game I played that is similar to this one was DIABLO 2 back in 2000 or so. Obviously this game blows it out other water. Love the choice for multi-player and single player.

Question, can I use my single player character for online mode?


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 25, 2012)

Yup Yup.


----------



## Binge (Sep 25, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Level 21 and about 10hrs in. This game is fun. Figured out strategy that takes out bosses real quick. Not dying as much anymore. The last game I played that is similar to this one was DIABLO 2 back in 2000 or so. Obviously this game blows it out other water. Love the choice for multi-player and single player.
> 
> Question, can I use my single player character for online mode?





Ahhzz said:


> Yup Yup.



Confirmed YES!  Anyone lvl 40 trying to group up? 

My Torchlight ID is Slumbering.  Add mehhh


----------



## Kreij (Sep 25, 2012)

theubersmurf said:


> Kreij, what was the complete file name from the error you received?



I'm not sure as deleting the directory stopped the error from occuring.
Now I just need to figure out why it's freezing when it starts.
I've been to busy playing Eve to fiddle with it when I'm at home.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 26, 2012)

nt300 said:


> Diablo 3 has better graphics but this game has a interesting fun factor that I think is more than the Diablo 3. I only have the demo of TLII and just going by reviews of Diablo 3. For $19.99, that is what games should cost



i think this game is worth 39.99US$


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 27, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> i think this game is worth 39.99US$


agreed.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 27, 2012)

I just started the game on veteran mode, and so far it is a lot of fun, fairly difficult, but not like inferno on Diii.

Anyone know what the max level on this game is?¿


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 27, 2012)

Elite, HardCore.

And I believe, the max level you can obtain is 100, if you were after "Player" level... Once you hit 50 or so, you've probably cleared the last Act, and can start again on Act one, with Harder mobs (level 50+) and gear to suit.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 30, 2012)

How is everyone doing on this game then? I feel like about 2/3 through act 3.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 1, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> How is everyone doing on this game then? I feel like about 2/3 through act 3.



i have finished this game with outlander job on veteran mode and got veteranized achievement, though i have died almost 190 times  (outlander is very bad on pve), and re-play this game with embermage job on elite mode


----------



## theubersmurf (Oct 1, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> How is everyone doing on this game then? I feel like about 2/3 through act 3.


I haven't had as much time to play it as I'd like unfortunately.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 1, 2012)

Taking my time thru it so far, I'm working on Act 2 still with my 26 Outlander, have a 20-ish mage and 'Zerker, with a baby Eng at 12. Playing with the fiancee at her leisure, and my daughter this weekend


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 1, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I just started the game on veteran mode, and so far it is a lot of fun, fairly difficult, but not like inferno on Diii.
> 
> Anyone know what the max level on this game is?¿



NVM it is not Veteran, it was Elite.

It is pretty difficult with a berserker, I had to reroll to gain a few levels.  The primary problem is that I have 1300 life, and regular mobs do 400+ per hit.  The issue is there is no way that I can kite because my character is melee.  I can survive with the ole' potion IV, but that gets expensive, and you go broke quick.

I will say that I enjoy the reroll system they have, and that the game state stays the same unless you want to reroll yourself.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 1, 2012)

I made a huge error in this game, I found a very powerful two handed weapon that was about 390 attack damage with 3 sockets. After fighting with this weapon, I wanted to remove the sociable to upgrade them. Woooops, I mistakenly destroyed that weapon and saved the sociable. I was suppose to do it the other way around and save the weapon  Got those two guys sitting together confused. And there is no going back  My Bad


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 1, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> NVM it is not Veteran, it was Elite.
> 
> It is pretty difficult with a berserker, I had to reroll to gain a few levels.  The primary problem is that I have 1300 life, and regular mobs do 400+ per hit.  The issue is there is no way that I can kite because my character is melee.  I can survive with the ole' potion IV, but that gets expensive, and you go broke quick.
> 
> I will say that I enjoy the reroll system they have, and that the game state stays the same unless you want to reroll yourself.



reroll?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 1, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I made a huge error in this game, I found a very powerful two handed weapon that was about 390 attack damage with 3 sockets. After fighting with this weapon, I wanted to remove the sociable to upgrade them. Woooops, I mistakenly destroyed that weapon and saved the sociable. I was suppose to do it the other way around and save the weapon  Got those two guys sitting together confused. And there is no going back  My Bad




  

I do find it easier to simply look at the graphics above their heads: one has a broken Gem, one has a solid Gem. It makes it easier for me to determine what I'm doing when I click on them. Another thing I NEVER do, is try to salvage the gems from one item, while trying to break the gems in another item; I always make separate trips to them, that way I don't get them confused.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advise. I learned the hard way 
Well I just have to venture out again to look for another weapon. Despite my little misfortune, the game is quite fun index.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 1, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> reroll?



Yeah, you can do whats called rerolling the levels.  The quests and such stay the same, but the maps become repopulated with monsters and treasure chests.

This is great for both grinding and needing to gain more levels /  gold.

It is a great feature that can only be done using the LAN or Internet option.  I hope that they will incorporate it in single player too, as it is a great addition to the game.

Those who do EH will use the reroll option very, very often to stay several levels ahead.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm running elite on all of my toons, and about to go back and reroll on my 'Zerker. He's just getting stomped badly solo, several times a day. I'm in the desert,. and all those little burrowers are just eating me alive.....


----------



## Binge (Oct 4, 2012)

Ended up completing the game.  The additional game modes are great, and I'm still having fun with my friends.  Enjoying this tons more than a lot of games out there.  Very happy to have picked it up.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 5, 2012)

just picked the game up a few mins ago


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 5, 2012)

I might get this tomorrow


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cant beat this game at $20, am enjoying it thoroughly.  I was pretty against this game for several reasons but decided to give it a try anyway.


----------



## AntWrig (Oct 5, 2012)

I am finding this game enjoyable. Well worth it.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 6, 2012)

Level 50 now. The 1st and 2nd act seem a little short, but the 3rd act feels longer than both 1st and 2nd put together.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 6, 2012)

Played about an hour so far and I must say i like it better than the 1st one   not that the 1st one wasn't great


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Finished the game by level 50. Busy with Mapworks (instead of New Game+) now.


----------



## theubersmurf (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm hoping for "DLC" or really a new "Island" or region later on, I feel like they could add on sections really easily and just make add-ons for it for a while.


----------



## Frick (Oct 9, 2012)

Just bought the game and my engineer is comming along nicely. It feels like a mix of D2 and Titan Quest, with the best from both.


----------



## Frick (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh god all the set items.. I can't resist collecting them all!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 9, 2012)

Frick said:


> Oh god all the set items.. I can't resist collecting them all!



I never managed to get all the items to any set. Most was about 2 maybe 3.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've completed the Clovenhoof set simply because they're usually quest rewards.


----------



## theubersmurf (Oct 10, 2012)

I've never finished a big set, only smaller ones, and ones that are pretty commonly occuring.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh I forgot those "2/3-item" sets (almost always rings or amulets) like the Hunter set, whose set items have a wide range of levels.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 12, 2012)

Just wondering, what is "Map Works" in this game? Is this some sort of extention to the game and/or did I finish the game and now I am playing this Map Works extra thingy 

Either way Map Works is difficult, just how I like it, so I will continue to build my Character. Currently I am level 55 closing onto 56.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Just wondering, what is "Map Works" in this game? Is this some sort of extention to the game and/or did I finish the game and now I am playing this Map Works extra thingy
> 
> Either way Map Works is difficult, just how I like it, so I will continue to build my Character. Currently I am level 55 closing onto 56.



Mapworks is just that, full of several maps that you buy and you try to clear.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 15, 2012)

i just got it for my b-day!, and yea like Frick said, i've never seen so many 'set' items before. I too am an engineer. my in-game name is Big-Huggins if anyone wants to play. i just started tonight. lvl 11 i believe.

One issue i have is i'm gaming on my laptop(desktop is long gone, saving for a new one) and for intel hd graphics its glitches like my laptop is on acid. there's a fix in the works but its still a bummer. i also ran into what i believe is a bug with my spells for right mouse click. i could summon my engineer's healer bot, but could cast any dmg spells. Anyone else have that issue with engi?


----------



## Melvis (Oct 21, 2012)

Cant wait to play torchlight 2 looks like alot of fun, and 6 player LAN is awesome.

But i haven't even played torchlight 1 yet so im going to play that first with a few friends multi-player before going to number 2.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 21, 2012)

I haven't put much time into TL 2 as i've been on a BF 3/LoL kick lately.  I intend to get some playtime in this week as a few friends have bought the game and I would really like to try MP


----------



## Frick (Oct 21, 2012)

I now am at the third act and i'm kinda bored.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 22, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Cant wait to play torchlight 2 looks like alot of fun, and 6 player LAN is awesome.
> 
> But i haven't even played torchlight 1 yet so im going to play that first with a few friends multi-player before going to number 2.



Melvis, the TL1 Multiplayer is pretty weak, as it's an addon that works... "ok", is the best way to describe it... Play TL1 when you want to see where it came from. Grab TL2, some friends, and have a blast!


----------



## Drone (Oct 22, 2012)

Hm v1.15.2.2 is out but I still didn't try the original. C&C series so addictive. Will go back to TL2 later ...


----------



## Melvis (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Melvis, the TL1 Multiplayer is pretty weak, as it's an addon that works... "ok", is the best way to describe it... Play TL1 when you want to see where it came from. Grab TL2, some friends, and have a blast!



Yea i know, ive only just tested it the once to see if it worked and it did, got 3 players working with it but we will see how it goes at a later date. 

Thats the plan, play 1 to get an idea of the game, then play number 2


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been having quite a bit of fun playing this lately.  I'm only level 9, so the game still seems fresh and not such a click fest.  I haven't played this genre of game since the Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance series back on the original Xbox.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 11, 2017)

Dead Thread, and all that, but for those that prefer their gaming DRM free, you can claim Torchlight and Torchlight 2 on GOG connect now. Steam versions can be "connected" until the 14th of Oct, those directly from Runic can be claimed indefinitely. Check out https://www.gog.com/reclaim for more options 

(GOG Connect is a service where you link your Steam account to your GOG account, and for a small number of games {here}, about 100 or so, you can claim them on GOG, eliminating the DRM mess of Steam, while still providing a stable, cloud method of saving your game installs.)

*edit, misread number of currently available games.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 11, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Dead Thread, and all that, but for those that prefer their gaming DRM free, you can claim Torchlight and Torchlight 2 on GOG connect now. Steam versions can be "connected" until the 14th of Oct, those directly from Runic can be claimed indefinitely. Check out https://www.gog.com/reclaim for more options
> 
> (GOG Connect is a service where you link your Steam account to your GOG account, and for a small number of games {here}, about 500 or so, you can claim them on GOG, eliminating the DRM mess of Steam, while still providing a stable, cloud method of saving your game installs.)



Thank you! This is news for me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 11, 2017)

Glad to be of service


----------

